# Using the NCEES FE Reference Manual for the PE exam



## schmidty99 (May 13, 2009)

Has anyone used this to study for the PE? How about taking it to the exam on test day? I haven't heard anyone mention it at all. I breifly looked at it and seems like something that should help to study since has all or at least many of the equations in one place. I'll be taking the Electrical/Electronics exam next spring hopefully. Its the right price too, a FREE download off the NCEES website! Thanks in advance!!


----------



## OSPE (May 14, 2009)

schmidty99 said:


> Has anyone used this to study for the PE? How about taking it to the exam on test day? I haven't heard anyone mention it at all. I breifly looked at it and seems like something that should help to study since has all or at least many of the equations in one place. I'll be taking the Electrical/Electronics exam next spring hopefully. Its the right price too, a FREE download off the NCEES website! Thanks in advance!!


I did not use it to study, but did use it in the exam. However, I think it was just for a conversion ratio, since the FERM has a list that is easy to find and fairly comprehensive.

I did not use it for any theory or concept reasons I don't believe.

But hey, if it helped me answer just one question correctly, it was worth taking, right?


----------



## FairhopeEE (May 14, 2009)

I took parts of it to the exam; pretty sure I used it for the econ question(s) but don't recall if I did for anything else. I'd take it along, couldn't hurt.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 14, 2009)

depends on the state. In IL it is a forbidden item for the PE exam


----------



## FairhopeEE (May 14, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> depends on the state. In IL it is a forbidden item for the PE exam


Wonder why it's not allowed?


----------



## snickerd3 (May 14, 2009)

FairhopeEE said:


> Wonder why it's not allowed?


not a clue. If I remember correctly, the practice problem books are also forbidden.


----------

